# Mental Health



## fishspook (Sep 21, 2007)

I came to work this morning disappointed to not have fished a single minute of the long weekend. I painfully read all about some of the great trips that many of you were kind enough to report on. By the time I got to the picture of Nibble Nuts' monster that he caught out of Birch Creek last Friday I was nearing a jealous rage; and that put me over the top. I had to escape for an extended lunch break for my own safety and that of my coworkers.

Since the Ogden River is only a few minutes away, it would be the source of psychiatric counseling. I love that Ogden River, but I knew it would be a tough endeavor because I happen to be fresh out of egg patterns. At one point on my way up the canyon it crossed my mind that maybe if I could just see some fish and spook them with my hideous casting, I could then return to work and focus on the things that need done today.

Well it turns out that you can still catch trout on a caddis imitation this time of year up Ogden Canyon.
[attachment=0:3ftt0qjr]11-26-07.jpg[/attachment:3ftt0qjr]
But now I'm back at work and I still can't focus. I'm not sure if it's the trout fever or my ADD.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

I know the feeling all to well. I have become a fishing addict and am having a hard time coming to terms with the fact that life just won't allow me to continue to fish as much as I have been. It really does get into a man's soul. Congratulations and I am happy you recieved some temporary relief for your fishing itch. :wink:


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Funny you mention mental health and the Ogden River because I work at a mental health agency not too far from the Ogden River and I find myself there for my own personal mental health relief. I was up there on Friday throwing Renegades, and Blue Wing Olives without success. I guess the ticket would have been a caddies imitation. I met someone there a few weeks ago that was there on lunch (he said he usually fishes from 1-2 when he is able to), I wonder if it was you?


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

Pole, $100. Lure/flies, $25. An extended luchbreak to go fish? Priceless. Nice job man and I'm guilty of the same thing quite often. I skip out on work all the time to fish. Actually, it's affecting my proficiency by a good deal, but in my mind it's worth it.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to see you got some mental health in... I too have been guilty of doing that from time to time. Nice lookin fish there too. By the way Fishglyph your signature made me laugh, good one.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I completely understand where you're coming from on the lunch break fishing. Sometimes you just need to connect with something besides stress in the middle of the day, right? I may only get a half hour for lunch at my job, but that's enough time for me to catch fish in nearby waters. 

The only problem is that it takes a lot more gumption to go back to the grind after being "free" for a few minutes. 

Good job and that's a neat looking brown. Very nice.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

LOAH said:


> I completely understand where you're coming from on the lunch break fishing. Sometimes you just need to connect with something besides stress in the middle of the day, right? I may only get a half hour for lunch at my job, but that's enough time for me to catch fish in nearby waters.
> 
> The only problem is that it takes a lot more gumption to go back to the grind after being "free" for a few minutes.
> 
> Good job and that's a neat looking brown. Very nice.


+1000 could not agree more


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I should try and do that sometime...I have two places nearby my work...Willow pond and the creek in Murray park. Sounds like a good idea,....exept for I would have to bring a change of clothes since it is business casual! :lol:


----------



## fishspook (Sep 21, 2007)

Guns and Flies, I don't remember meeting anyone up there recently, but I'm pretty easy to recognize because I spend most of my time hurding the fish upstream instead of catching anything. 

Jat83, don't worry about your clothes; get a good pair of waders, don't step in anything too deep and if anyone notices the small wrinckles in the bottom of your pants just make sure they know that you had a good time while they were stuck in the office.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice brown you got there. I hear ya about the therapy... fishing is the best kind!!

Are the browns still stacked up in the deeper pools?


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

I was just getting over my caddis hatch addiction and you gotta post something like this!? Think I am going to need some "therapy" after reading this.

You just made my 10 hour shift longer today...

In all seriousness though. Nice report.

Thanks


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

FC2Tuber said:


> Nice brown you got there. I hear ya about the therapy... fishing is the best kind!!
> 
> Are the browns still stacked up in the deeper pools?


any outdoor activity seems to be better than work....


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> FC2Tuber said:
> 
> 
> > Nice brown you got there. I hear ya about the therapy... fishing is the best kind!!
> ...


No doubt. I'll probably be tubing Bear Lake Monday...


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

FC2Tuber said:


> FROGGER said:
> 
> 
> > FC2Tuber said:
> ...


Sweet, IMO there is nothing more relaxing than floating and fishing....


----------

